# Chronic IBS attack HELP!



## TheLAWvirus (Oct 28, 2015)

This morning when I got I felt the usual pitches of pain coming from my abdominal however now 3 hours later I am in severe agony, I suddenly rushed to the bathroom and I am going back and forth for the last half hour with the ever ending stabbing pain. Which has gotten so bad now that its nearly making me throw up, I am trying to stay calm and I'm taking movicol to help clear my system as well as taking the buscopan but nothing is helping the pain is just getting unbearable. Now I am crying in pain, running to the bathroom, feelings like I'm about to vomit as well as being really light headed and about to pass out.

Does anyone know what will help because this pain is so unbearable.


----------



## Tylerlaughy (Jul 5, 2016)

Always have cold water next to you to keep your stomach cool, when youre on the toilet try anclose youre eyes and go to sleep, right before you actually fall asleep you may notice the edge or more has been taken off. Then you can go to bed and have a better chance at sleeping it off. If this doesnt help my only other advise is to try medical marijuana, its the only thing for me that had helped with any type of pain dealing with ibs.


----------



## Arths (Jun 20, 2016)

As Tylerlaughy said, some people who tried medical marijuana felt significant relief. These days You can buy legally CBD extracts, although it's very expensive.

Can You say something more about Your IBS history? What kind of examination you undergone? What drugs, supplements you're using? What diet you're following?
Have you got breath tests for SIBO? Maybe some food inolerance/allergy tests? Do You remember everything what You ate from day before to this moment?
Anyway if the symphtoms won't stop You should visit hospital. We can't diagnose You at the distance nor most of us are doctors.


----------



## TheLAWvirus (Oct 28, 2015)

Thanks Tylerlaughy & Arths. I was diagnosed officially with IBS about 2 months ago by a specialist but before this a GP diagnosed me just over 10 months ago. A year being diagnose I had a terrible upset stomach which had me running to the bathroom (this was the first attack I'd ever had) then after 1-2 weeks this cleared up but then I had a tooth infection and the antibiotics set off my stomach again. Then from there I was having stomach pains every morning when I'd wake up.

I would wake up at 7am the pain would start by 7:15am terrible pain. Then I would eat a yogurt and some toast for breakfast then be running to the bathroom from 7:40am - 8:15am. This was a pain but manageable because after the initial pain in the morning it would pass and I'd be ok for the rest of the day. Until 9 months later where I had multiple attacks and went to the emergency room. The doctor there setup an appointment with the GP and there I was diagnosed with IBS.

They gave me Buscopan for the pain and more or less just left me to it. A month later while returning from a school trip I had the worst pain in my life radiating from my stomahc and before I knew I was on a plane (which was just taking off) with most of my year and teachers screaming and crying in pain. Of course the plane had already begun to take off so I couldn't do much but pray that I wouldn't s*** myself. Quickly as soon as I was able to I ran to the bathroom and was in and out for a while. This is when we went back to the GP for a second time and they arranged the appointment with the specialist.

From then on the IBS wasn't manageable. I was going to school but then getting set home because I was in lots of pain in class and was constantly going to the bathroom. From here we tried lots of different diets while continuing with the Buscopan. I was almost as if it would be stable for a few weeks then BOOM! Out of no where my stomach would erupt and it would be completely unmanageable for 1-2 weeks.

Finally we met with the specialist and discussed it they performed an ultrasound, which was normal and they reassured me it was IBS. I also had a blood test which showed high anemia and I was given some iron supplements.

Now a few months later I am still using the Buscopan for pain relief but it never works apart from on odd occasions, I avoid eating lactose, garlic, onions, fizzy drinks, alcohol etc... Basically things which are common triggers and I was taking iron supplements but stopped as they caused major constipation. However even though my symptoms improved in the last 2 weeks I haven't changed anything and they have gotten a lot worst.

This post was the worst attack I've ever had and I have no idea what triggered it as I'm not stressed as I've finished school and even when I was doing my exams my stomach was much better then it is now. The pain killers do nothing and I have to wait out the pain while going to the bathroom.

A typical meal for me now would be some meat such as pork or chicken with rice and a side of plain salad. For breakfast it still just toast and if I have lunch it is just a ham and salad wrap.


----------



## Arths (Jun 20, 2016)

Did You notice that symphtoms worsen after certain food? You should do breath test for SIBO and common allergies/intolerances. Allergies tests not always give positive results even if You actually have allergy so You should also observe what food might trigger symphtoms. Strict FODMAP diet is also helpful for most cases. Plus good probiotics without prebiotics. Vitamin C and D3 supplementation are optional but recommended. Thats for the start.
Toast and yogurt are not good because first has fructans and second lactose.


----------

